# kmeta shelf life...



## Siwash (Sep 3, 2016)

how long do you keep your kmeta once you've opened the package?

thanks


----------



## richmke (Sep 3, 2016)

> All potassium metabisulfite grades should be stored in a cool, dark place.
> When the storage temperature is maintained at a maximum of 25 °C and
> the maximum relative humidity is 45%, the shelf life is six months.
> http://worldaccount.basf.com/wa/NAF...umentum:eCommerce_sol_EU:09007bb280047673.pdf



IMHO, shelf life in sealed container, for our purposes is much longer (years).


----------



## dralarms (Sep 3, 2016)

I've got some 2 years old, still dry, and it will curl your nose hairs if you smell it.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 3, 2016)

dralarms said:


> I've got some 2 years old, still dry, and it will curl your nose hairs if you smell it.



Told a friend, fellow wine maker, to sniff very lightly and he took a whiff and about passed out on me


----------



## TonyP (Sep 3, 2016)

I know 6 months is the rule of thumb but I've had it last over a year. And the potency is pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 3, 2016)

Had mine mistakenly stored in a cellar with fluctuating temps and humidity... it got hot in there this summer and the humidity was HIGH! I think I am going to play it safe and toss it


----------



## NorCal (Sep 4, 2016)

It's cheap. I toss mine after 12 months regardless.


----------



## Siwash (Sep 4, 2016)

You're right about that, NorCal!


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 4, 2016)

NorCal said:


> It's cheap. I toss mine after 12 months regardless.



Me too. I keep it in the fridge, use the old stuff to make cleaning solution.


----------

